# Fritz Box 7270 und VoIP



## fenner (9. September 2012)

Hallo

Ich habe von der Telekom Call&Surf comfort (IP) und bekomme es einfach nicht hin mein analoges Siemens Gigaset AS28H Telefon in meiner Fritzbox einzurichten, so dass die Internettelefonie funktioniert. Wo muß ich denn mein Telefon am Router genau anschliessen. Oder funktioniert das nicht mit einem analogen Telefon. Es müsste aber doch zumindest eine Leitung bei der Überprüfung der fritzBox aufgebaut werden, auch wenn das Telefon  in Verbindung mit der fritzBox nicht funktionieren sollte und meine Daten richtung eingegeben wurden.
Momentan habe ich die Telefonstation an der Fon 1 Buchse der Box angeschlossen.
Wenn ich versuche mich anzurufen, kommt nur die Ansage das der gewünschte Gesprächspartner vorübergehend nicht zu erreichen ist.

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand von Euch helfen.


MfG


----------



## Darkstar[GER] (9. September 2012)

Hi,
also auf der Oberfläche der 7270 gibt es einen Assistenten für die Telefongeräte, allerdings sollte deine Analoge Telefonnummer und wenn vorhanden die Voip Nummer der Fritz!Box bekannt sein!
Im Punkt Telefonie --> Eigene Nummer, sollte die eine Telefonnummer hinterlegt sein, ist die Nummer mit einem grünen Button markiert ist die Nummer freigeschaltet oder verfügbar!
Anschließend kannst den Assistent automatisch nutzen oder du hinterlegst das ganze Manuell für den entsprechende Anschluss an der Box!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## locojens (9. September 2012)

Hier direkt die AVM-Seite ... als Beispiel ist auch die Telekom dabei.

Internetrufnummern in FRITZ!Box einrichten | FRITZ!Box 7270 | AVM-SKB


----------



## fenner (9. September 2012)

Ich habe gerade gesehen das vor meiner Rufnummer der grüne Punkt nicht leuchtet. Könnte das eventuell der Fehler sein? dass die Nummer von der Telekom noch nicht freigeschaltet wurde?


----------



## locojens (9. September 2012)

Der sollte erst wenn alles eingerichtet ist grün sein!

So kompliziert ist die Box ja nicht, das es mit der Anleitung von AVM nicht klappen sollte. Ich habe bei meiner Alice VoIP und zusätzlich Sipgate auch hinbekommen (Obwohl das laut Aussage von deren Hotline
nicht funktionieren soll) .


----------



## fenner (9. September 2012)

Also ich habe es jetzt genauso gemacht wie in der Anleitung. Aber leider funktioniert es immer noch nicht. Das es an meinem Telefon liegt kann nicht sein oder, es müsste ja zumindest eine Leitung vorhanden sein und somit mein grüner Punkt vor der Nummer angezeigt werden


----------



## locojens (9. September 2012)

Nein am Telefon kann es nicht liegen, entweder ist es noch nicht freigeschaltet oder es hakt irgendwo an den Einstellungen. Hast du von der Tkom ein Gerät bekommen? An manchen Anschlüssen sollte (wenn mitgeliefert)
erstmal das Originale Gerät angeschlossen werden. Da sieht man dann am einfachsten ob der Anschluß komplett funktioniert.

Ach ganz vergessen ... das Telefon solltest du am Fon1 anschließen.


----------



## fenner (9. September 2012)

Nein ich habe kein Gerät von der Telekom bekommen. Ich benutze meine "alte" FritzBox und meine zuvor angeschlossenes Telefon Siemens AS28H.

Und das Telefon ist am Fon1 Angeschlossen.

Ich werd glaub ich da mal anrufen


----------



## locojens (9. September 2012)

Ich habe da gerade noch etwas auf der Tkom-seite entdeckt ...  "*Einfache Installation Ihrer Hardware. Ihren Router konfigurieren Sie ganz bequem über ein Portal der Telekom. Sie können sofort lossurfen und telefonieren*"



PS: nochwas zum Anschließen ... der Splitter darf NICHT angeschlossen werden ... d.h. Box direkt an die Telefondose, nur das graue Kabel mit Adapter und das schwarze Kabel bleibt frei.
Ich habe ein altes Kabel benutzt welches von der Tel-Dose zum Splitter ging, das steckt nun direkt in der Box am Eingang.


----------



## Darkstar[GER] (9. September 2012)

Also das mit nur einem Kabel ohne splitter funktioniert bei mir nicht, habe Splitter und eben an diesem zwei Kabel angeschlossen!
Trotz reiner Voip Telefonie ist bei mir der Splitter zu nutzen!


----------



## locojens (9. September 2012)

Ja das könnte am mitgelieferten Kabel liegen, habe mich gerade nochmal schlau gemacht, da braucht man ein anderes Kabel zum Anschließen. Also zum Beispiel eins was von der Dose zum Splitter geht ( das muß aber einen Western-Stecker mit "mittiger" Nase haben). Nach reichlicher Überlegung kam es mir auch eben wieder ein ... ich habe das Kabel welches bei der Alice-Box dabei war genommen!


----------



## Darkstar[GER] (9. September 2012)

Hi,
verkabelung zwischen Router und Splitter, dann zur Telekomdose prüfen, mir fällt gerade ein das ich ein ähnliches Problem auch schon hatte!
Bei mir lags am Y-Kabel, welches vom Router zum Splitter geht, das war am Anschluss des Western-Steckers lose bzw. nicht richtig drin, so konnte ich net angerufen werden und auch net rausrufen!


----------

